# Ammo



## Jim white

Anyone heard of or used Rio ammunition. Made in Texas. Was wondering if it's any good. Check out SGAmmo.com. they only sale what they have in stock


----------



## Muddy

I’ve shot their low brass shotgun shells before. They worked fine for me.


----------



## loweman165

Quite a few new manufacturers on the scene the last year or two. I will say SG was always my go prepandemic. Unfortunately thier prices aren't coming down as fast as some of thier online competitors. I rarely give them a look, couple others ALWAYS cheaper.


----------



## Jim white

loweman165 said:


> Quite a few new manufacturers on the scene the last year or two. I will say SG was always my go prepandemic. Unfortunately thier prices aren't coming down as fast as some of thier online competitors. I rarely give them a look, couple others ALWAYS cheaper.


Who is cheaper. I just ordered some #6 shot from SGAmmo 🙃


----------



## shot1buck

I have some RIO as well shotgun for 12 bird shot. Cycling well in semi auto no problem. And had no issues in the pump. For some reason it wasn’t breaking a whole lot of clays the day I was use the ammo. I figured they didn’t add enough pellets to the shell. My buddies said it was user error that I couldn’t hit the clays.


----------



## Jim white

shot1buck said:


> I have some RIO as well shotgun for 12 bird shot.  Cycling well in semi auto no problem. And had no issues in the pump. For some reason it wasn’t breaking a whole lot of clays the day I was use the ammo. I figured they didn’t add enough pellets to the shell. My buddies said it was user error that I couldn’t hit the clays.


Haha that may be 🤪


----------



## ironman172

No issues with the Rio's I have..... ordered a case of 3in 410, and they sent 12ga high brass, told me to keep it and re sent the 410's ...... case of high brass 12ga.... 6 or 4 shot.? Free


----------



## Jim white

ironman172 said:


> No issues with the Rio's I have..... ordered a case of 3in 410, and they sent 12ga high brass, told me to keep it and re sent the 410's ...... case of high brass 12ga.... 6 or 4 shot.? Free


Wow that's great. Who did that


----------



## loweman165

Jim white said:


> Who is cheaper. I just ordered some #6 shot from SGAmmo 🙃


Try Outdoor Limited, Target Sports or LAX Ammunition. LAX sells reman AND new production so keep that in mind while your looking.


----------



## Jim white

loweman165 said:


> Try Outdoor Limited, Target Sports or LAX Ammunition. LAX sells reman AND new production so keep that in mind while your looking.


Right on thanks👍


----------



## ironman172

Can't really remember, it's been some years ago (maybe sportsman guide??)
What are you looking for ?
I'm seeing it more often in my travels.... limited on the heavier shot


----------



## Jim white

ironman172 said:


> Can't really remember, it's been some years ago (maybe sportsman guide??)
> What are you looking for ?
> I'm seeing it more often in my travels.... limited on the heavier shot


Nothing really just looking. I just ordered 275 shotshells two days ago


----------



## jeff rod builder

I love it clean burning quality shotshells. It’s a shame they closed the plant a few years ago. It’s just about impossible to get anymore. Hopefully someday they will bring it back


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Yeah its hard to sustain a facility like they had in TX, with the low manufacturing margins shotshells has. Glad to see Remington ammunition owned by Vista now. Should see the comeback of gun clubs and sts loads more available in the future.


----------



## snag

Stopped by a local wallyworld today in portage county at the ammo department, surprisingly quite a bit of ammo. 22s and 12 and 20 gauge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white

snag said:


> Stopped by a local wallyworld today in portage county at the ammo department, surprisingly quite a bit of ammo. 22s and 12 and 20 gauge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was the prices


----------



## snag

A 50 count 22 long rifle CCI was marked at $4.85 and a 100 Count of 22 long rifle super x was $11 something. Shotgun ammo anywhere from 11$ to 14$ have pictures but tapa talk won’t let me bring them up. Not sur it I trust the 4$ price on CCI. Nobody around to ask.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white

snag said:


> A 50 count 22 long rifle CCI was marked at $4.85 and a 100 Count of 22 long rifle super x was $11 something. Shotgun ammo anywhere from 11$ to 14$ have pictures but tapa talk won’t let me bring them up. Not sur it I trust the 4$ price on CCI. Nobody around to ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ain't that something 🙄


----------



## ironman172

Everything has went up in Wal-Mart since last spring ..... still some local flavors go fast when seen  I'm kinda done buying, but still looking .... habit hard to break
The 12ga 4 box value packs went up 8.00 , still way less then the 410's 16(2-1/2) to 20 (3in) a box


----------



## 0utwest

Just bought some ammo today- Estate super sport competition target loads in 12 gauge 1-1/8 ounce shot in 7-1/2 at wally world for $24.96 a value pack (4- 25 round boxes) that comes out to $6.24 a box which i thought was a great price .


----------



## loweman165

Anyone that needs 9mm and doesn't mind aluminum LAX has it online for $150 for 500rnds of Blazer.


----------



## 0utwest

Also the wally world where i was is on 322 right off of 271 , They also had other various shotgun shells even some 28 gauge but no .410 . Decent amount of rifle shells in .350 legend, .243, plus a few others and cci-.22 and remington golden .22s in the 525 box for i think 39.96 .


----------



## bulafisherman

I have been seeing it at Wally world on a regular basis now. Stopped at the fin in Ashland yesterday and grabbed a few boxes, their shelves are pretty well stocked again.


----------



## shot1buck

0utwest said:


> Just bought some ammo today- Estate super sport competition target loads in 12 gauge 1-1/8 ounce shot in 7-1/2 at wally world for $24.96 a value pack (4- 25 round boxes) that comes out to $6.24 a box which i thought was a great price .


Walmart has 100 packs of 12 for like $28/29. Last year like was mentioned was $22 a box. It sucks but it’s the new price of Freedom Seeds these day. Hopefully goes back down.

And I just learned the Wally World is slang for Walmart. Taught a middle aged man a new trick!!!


----------



## ironman172

Yep everything there went up at least 3.00 and then some..... 410-3in #6 shot were 19.and change....over 20 a box with tax, maybe 21?? The last I saw any (Remington)


----------



## snag

How can I find out prices on pistol ammo to sell? Thinking of selling a 32 caliber or trading in for a upgrade. Have a couple hundred rounds of ammo to sell off if possible. Is their a website for prices? Thanks..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Can look up ammo on midway USA. Just realize that’s fresh ammo so your not goin to get that for aged ammo. They usually have a good supply of oddball ammo. Will get you in the ballpark anyways.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Walmart a few days ago, central ohio,
100 pack of #8 shot just under $30


----------



## Misdirection

M R DUCKS said:


> Walmart a few days ago, central ohio,
> 100 pack of #8 shot just under $30


Now that kind of talk will cause a stampede!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white

M R DUCKS said:


> Walmart a few days ago, central ohio,
> 100 pack of #8 shot just under $30


Just 8 shot. Who really uses 8 shot


----------



## snag

Yeah I noticed that at some of the stores to, lots of number 8-9s 7 1/2. All skeet or dove loads. Hardly no 4-5-6s. I have enough dove loads and don’t even dove hunt anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white

snag said:


> Yeah I noticed that at some of the stores to, lots of number 8-9s 7 1/2. All skeet or dove loads. Hardly no 4-5-6s. I have enough dove loads and don’t even dove hunt anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya. I think if people would just quit buying shells the prices would come down. It's spring time go fishing lol


----------



## ironman172

The shelves are filling up , but so is the price ..... get it while you can , who knows what's coming next in this world


----------



## Misdirection

I was looking at riffle ammo at the Dunham's in PA a few weeks ago. A box of Remmington Corelock 308, box of 20 was $70! Couldn't find any 30-06. I ended up buying some Buffalo Bore on line. Figure if im gonna pay that much, might as well get the best!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white

Misdirection said:


> I was looking at riffle ammo at the Dunham's in PA a few weeks ago. A box of Remmington Corelock 308, box of 20 was $70! Couldn't find any 30-06. I ended up buying some Buffalo Bore on line. Figure if im gonna pay that much, might as well get the best!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


 Sportsman's Guide and Academy has them 308 for 28 bucks a Box. Remington has them for 32


----------



## Misdirection

Jim white said:


> Sportsman's Guide and Academy has them 308 for 28 bucks a Box. Remington has them for 32


Yea, I've been looking at the Buffalo Bore for a few years. Finally pulled the trigger and have enough ammo for deer / bear for the next 15 years or so.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff rod builder

Well the prices of ammo is not coming back to the pre pandemic/ supply chain mess. The heads of federal and remington and winchester all have record profits and will keep raising prices. If they can’t make profit they will stop making ammo till it’s sold before making more Think about it. For 2 years now you can hardly get ammo and have to take what is close to what you want because what you want or willing to pay no longer exists


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Let’s try to post facts instead of opinions if making statements. The ammo manufacturer’s are NOT to blame for the current ammo prices. Most did raise their prices a little to keep pace with the rise of material cost. All information can be obtained online. The distributors and retailers are the ones to blame, especially the retailers. A year ago you could buy the exact ammo at Royal King or a few other retailers for roughly half of what the Fin and others were charging. So who was price gouging there? Sure the ammo manufacturers had record profits, that’s good management if you have record sales.


----------



## Jim white

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Let’s try to post facts instead of opinions if making statements. The ammo manufacturer’s are NOT to blame for the current ammo prices. Most did raise their prices a little to keep pace with the rise of material cost. All information can be obtained online. The distributors and retailers are the ones to blame, especially the retailers. A year ago you could buy the exact ammo at Royal King or a few other retailers for roughly half of what the Fin and others were charging. So who was price gouging there? Sure the ammo manufacturers had record profits, that’s good management if you have record sales.


 Exactly. I emailed Midwayusa about a year back for that very reason. Royal King had a brand of 357mag for 38 bucks an midwayusa had exactly the same cartridge for 87 bucks. Just like I stated on post 35. Look around an you can find better deals. Also like I stated if people would quit paying these high prices they Will come down just my honest opinion of course 👍


----------



## Drm50

If people started to refuse to buy items at ridiculous prices, they would come down fast. There are lots of things that a person doesn’t really need. Lots of other things that don’t need stock piled. There are also the scalpers among us. The guys that run in Wally World with family members and buy up all the ammo they can for resale. Remember, you won’t need all that toilet paper when you are starving and emitting nothing but dust & cobwebs.


----------

